# G0439 and 99213 on same day???



## coder21

Can someone help me.  Can you bill G0439 and  99213 on the same day.  I know the Z00.00 says no but I am reading where CMS is saying its ok.  AAPC John Verhovshek wrote a blog on Feb 8, 2016 saying that CMS allows AWV and sick on the same day.  Please help.  Thank you


----------



## coder21

https://questions.cms.gov/faq.php?id=5005&faqId=3519


What diagnosis code should be used for the Annual Wellness Visit (AWV)?
A diagnosis code must be reported, however, CMS does not require a specific diagnosis code for the Annual Wellness Visit (AWV). Therefore, providers can choose any appropriate diagnosis code. 
(FAQ3519) 


Just found this on cms.gov website so there is no reason to bill the Z00.00.  Thoughts????


----------



## tmartin41877

*G0439 and OV same day*

I think you would need to bill Z00.01 with the G0439 and your dx for the additional work for the 99213


----------



## Bloodhound01

*D.harp*

Be sure to put a 25 modifier on the 99213


----------

